# First trip to Smokey Mountains (Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge, TN) - suggestions?



## tzahner (Nov 7, 2012)

My wife and I are heading to Pigeon Forge, TN next week for a quick 3 day getaway.  This is our first time to the Smokey Mountains and it will just be the two of us (no kids :whoopie: ).  From those of you who are familiar with the area, any suggestions . . .  Activities, Places to eat, general things to know/avoid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Renny30 (Nov 7, 2012)

Stop by the Apple Barn. Love the cider, icecream, candystore and the fried apple pie. Everything there is yummy. Have fun!

http://www.applebarncidermill.com/


----------



## DianneL (Nov 7, 2012)

*Gatlinburg*

You might enjoy taking the ski lift up to Ober Gatlinburg.  View is nice and there are a few things to do there.  Also the drive over the mountain is scenic, weather permitting.  We like to eat at the Old Mill and Apple Barn.  The aquarium in Gatlinburg is really nice, one of the best I have seen.  The Tanger's Outlet Mall in Pigeon Forge (or Sevierville) is a good outlet mall.  I love going to The Christmas Shop in Pigeon Forge.  Everything you could possibly think of or want in the way of Christmas decorations.  There are some shows in the Pigeon Forge area, if you enjoy live entertainment.  Dixie Stampeed is one of them.  We really enjoyed The Smith Family Show.  East Tennessee and the mountains are very pretty.  Hope you have good weather.


----------



## Renny30 (Nov 7, 2012)

I was hungry when I posted, so food was on the brain. 

I'd forgotten about the ski lift. Very nice. The aquarium was a pleasant surprise. I really wasn't expecting much. It was well worth the money. The outlet is my favorite thing about staying in Pigeon Forge. 

The Hatfiels and McCoys Show was very funny. The food was just okay.  If you're big kids try NASCAR at next to Tanger Outlet. My kids love it. I like the all inclusive price. There's a discount on their website, but I paid a few bucks less through concierge at Wyndham. Maybe your resort has a deal.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 7, 2012)

Dollywood's Christmas Season is always fun.

Sheila


----------



## bobbiek (Nov 7, 2012)

We just visited the area end of October.  Stayed at the Wyndam in Sevierville.  Ate breakfast four mornings at the Pancake Pantry in Gatlinburg.  The line is worth the wait for their cornmeal pancakes.  Cherokee Grill in Gatlinburg is always a favorite spot for dinner along with, I believe it is called, The Park (down the street about a block from Cherokee Grill.  We've never done any of the attractions, just hiking in the Smokies.  A favorite destination.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 9, 2012)

Try to find "The Best Italian Restaurant" (that's its name).
It's tucked away on the N-side of the Parkway in downtown Gatlinburg.
Unpretentious ('cept for the name) + non-touristy. There's even parking.


----------



## DianneL (Nov 10, 2012)

*Restaurant*

I "second" the above post about The Best Little Italian Restaurant.  Love it.  It is small and has limited seating, so plan accordingly.  We always try to go early to avoid a long wait.


----------



## laura1957 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ole Smoky Tennessee Moonshine in Gatlinburg - stop in and taste the moonshine   and the jellies are wonderful!!   and if the band Monroeville is playing outside in the "holler" stop and listen - they are really very entertaining, besides being genuinely great guys.


----------



## ctscribe (Nov 12, 2012)

Take a trip to clingmans dome  if the road is open itsl breath taking with snow on the peaks. The great views for the parking lot. Smoky Mountain NP


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 13, 2012)

We stayed at the Westgate Gatlinburg.  So we were not in either Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge in October.  

The best part of our trip was going on hikes in the Smokey Mountains.  Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail and Clingmans Dome were my favorite.  Because we went during the peak of the colors changing,  everything was crowded so we had to go very early but it was beautiful and well worth it. Most trail parking was full by 11 a.m.  Clingmans Dome is a 1/2 mile walk from the parking and its steep but when we reached the top you could look out forever and in the morning you could see why they call it the Smokey Mountains.  

Learn the bypass roads if you dont want to keep going through the city part of  Gatlinburg, it will save you lots of time. I personally thought Pigeon Forge was terrible.  Gatlinburg has some unique shops (found  pumpkin butter)  and as mentioned earlier lots of good places to eat.  I thought the Moonshine store was fun.


----------

